# Lev 18:5 - he shall live in them



## nwink (Jun 17, 2011)

Lev 18:5 "Ye shall therefore keep my statutes and my judgments; which if a man do, he shall live in them: I am the Lord"

On this verse, Calvin says, "Although Moses introduces this passage, where he exhorts the Israelites to cultivate chastity in respect to marriage, and not to fall into the incestuous pollutions of the Gentiles, yet, as it is a remarkable one, and contains general instruction, from whence Paul derives his definition of the righteousness of the Law, (Romans 10:5,) it seems to me to come in very appropriately here, inasmuch as it sanctions and confirms the Law by the promise of reward. The hope of eternal life is, therefore, given to all who keep the Law; for those who expound the passage as referring to this earthly and transitory life are mistaken." 

I've heard many times that this verse is where God promises eternal life for whoever would perfectly keep the Law. I guess I'm having a hard time understanding these concepts from this verse...and even from reading commentary. Could someone shed some light on this passage? Thank you.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 17, 2011)

It sets forth life in the keeping of these commandments

(a) Because avoiding these practices promotes healthy living and healthy babies and healthy and happy families.

(b) Because under the Old Covenant eternal life was sometimes typified by prosperity in the Land.

But eternal life is only ever offered in Scripture hypothetically by the keeping of the law because all human beings are law-breakers from birth. 

It is useful for preachers to do this to make clear to people that it is impossible now for human beings to make themselves right with God by trying to keep the law. Christ Himself does it with the Rich Young Ruler.


----------

